# CNY (Chinese New Year) Wallpapers



## tintoy (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi guys,

manage to steal some time to produce some CNY wallpapers, have a look  Feedback is always welcome.

www.actiontintoy.com/tintoy/main.html


Well, Gong Xi Fatt Choi to all of you!
& wishing you a very Happy & prosperous New Year!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 26, 2003)

Wow. I like your style, simple and fun. Thanks for dropping by Tintoy.


----------



## tintoy (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks, <

well actually i finished the artwork early Jan but now only have time to complete it in HTML & wallpaper format... < 

was thinking of doing a series, but only have time for 2 tintoy designs.. 
anyway, better then nothing.
will do more of other theme of tintoy after this, & of course, will try to include some "Mac" element into it


----------

